# Cherry shrimp become inactive as soon as i added neon tetras



## Mango (Dec 12, 2015)

The cherry shrimp are most likely just scared.

Provide more shelter for them.


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

Give them time. I keep neons with my cherrys too. My RCS would literally yank food away from the neons' mouth.


----------



## jayhou (Dec 27, 2015)

I agree with mango and esp some fish might even eat up the shrimps!


:surprise:
>


Mango said:


> The cherry shrimp are most likely just scared.
> 
> Provide more shelter for them.


----------



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

Can you blame them? Have you *seen* their teeth?!?


----------



## mjb1959 (Dec 29, 2015)

i think it's tough. i had white clouds and julii cory with the rcs.
just didn't work, wcmm constantly harassed the rcs and even though the cory looked to be "playful" the shrimp were always hiding.
now my rcs are in their own tank and are a joy to observe.
way better than wondering where they are, just my thought...


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 5, 2013)

if you have plenty of hiding places for your cherries you should be fine. of course you will loose some of the baby shrimps, but if the shrimp can find places to hide during molting and such you will be okay... unless your neons become super aggressive then you will never see any shrimp.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

I think it's important to say that you made a crucial correct step which will be your most important skill to learn in this hobby. I'm not talking about testing the water (strips, color tests, or even electronic meters really make that easy) and adjusting the parameters on the tenth or hundredth digit of whatever value you're tweaking. Yes these are important, but less so than your powers of observation!!! You correctly identified that the shrimps were displaying vastly different behaviors pre and post neon addition. Pre-neons the shrimp were foraging and using the whole tank as they were not in danger of predation. Post-neons they are displaying typical prey behavior (don't move fast and don't draw attention) which will most likely get you eaten. You have several choices now some are more simplistic than others in concept and implementation:

1. Shrimp over fish - remove the fish
2. fish over shrimp - remove the shrimp since the cherries won't reach their maximum potential when possible predators are around
3. mix - leave as it is and be willing to lose the odd shrimp here or there as well as babies and watch predator-prey interactions (until the cherries get acclimated to the neons and realize that they aren't directly predated upon, and they will)
4. mix - provide plenty of cover but even then you'll have slower shrimp population growth than without fish and you'll see less of your shrimp.

The choices are yours. Right now you don't really have to do anything. Well done on the observation and keep it up!


----------

